# QUADRANT HINGE INSTALLATION



## JakeBrain (Oct 26, 2010)

*QUADRANT HINGE INSTALLATION*

I spent a lot of time looking on the internet for a Jig or fixture to use to install a set of quadrant hinges. The quadrant hinge is a complicated-looking L-shaped hinge that is use in the jewelry boxes that I make. It helps to remember that a quadrant hinge is simply a butt hinge with integral lid stay or stop.The arms of the hinge extend along the sides of the lid and base of the box and the internal stop bar extends from and recesses into a mortise in the box wall and lid. The jewelry box lid is supported just past the 90 degree when open by the stop bar.


















The fixture that I can up with has three parts the first is a corner block assembly that is used to lock the fixture into the corner of the box or lid with "C" clamps to locate the next two part of the fixture the routing templates. The first template is for cutting the mortise for the hinge. The second template is for cutting the mortise for the lid stay or stop.



















The templates are located on the corner block assembly with the two 1/8" steel dowel pins and are attached to the corner block using a 6-32 flat head screw. The templates are made so that the corner block can be flipped over and mover to the other side of the box and the templates placed on top of the corner block. The templates are made to use a ¼" - 5/16" template guide and a 3/16" router cutter.

*The first photo is with the "B" side up* 









*This is with the "A" side up*









This is the layout for the hinge mortise template.









*HINGE MORTISE *










*This is the layout for the lid stay or stop mortise template*









The router bit is not long enough to make mortise deep enough in bottom of the box for the lid stay or stop so I used a brad point drill to make the holes deeper in the box.

*This is the layout for the corner block.*









*I can supply a PDF of this fixture if anyone is would like one.*


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

JakeBrain said:


> *QUADRANT HINGE INSTALLATION*
> 
> I spent a lot of time looking on the internet for a Jig or fixture to use to install a set of quadrant hinges. The quadrant hinge is a complicated-looking L-shaped hinge that is use in the jewelry boxes that I make. It helps to remember that a quadrant hinge is simply a butt hinge with integral lid stay or stop.The arms of the hinge extend along the sides of the lid and base of the box and the internal stop bar extends from and recesses into a mortise in the box wall and lid. The jewelry box lid is supported just past the 90 degree when open by the stop bar.
> 
> ...


This is really helpful. Thanks a lot.
I'm going to favorite this for future use.


----------



## russ960 (Dec 22, 2009)

JakeBrain said:


> *QUADRANT HINGE INSTALLATION*
> 
> I spent a lot of time looking on the internet for a Jig or fixture to use to install a set of quadrant hinges. The quadrant hinge is a complicated-looking L-shaped hinge that is use in the jewelry boxes that I make. It helps to remember that a quadrant hinge is simply a butt hinge with integral lid stay or stop.The arms of the hinge extend along the sides of the lid and base of the box and the internal stop bar extends from and recesses into a mortise in the box wall and lid. The jewelry box lid is supported just past the 90 degree when open by the stop bar.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing. I would love a PDF copy I will dm you


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

JakeBrain said:


> *QUADRANT HINGE INSTALLATION*
> 
> I spent a lot of time looking on the internet for a Jig or fixture to use to install a set of quadrant hinges. The quadrant hinge is a complicated-looking L-shaped hinge that is use in the jewelry boxes that I make. It helps to remember that a quadrant hinge is simply a butt hinge with integral lid stay or stop.The arms of the hinge extend along the sides of the lid and base of the box and the internal stop bar extends from and recesses into a mortise in the box wall and lid. The jewelry box lid is supported just past the 90 degree when open by the stop bar.
> 
> ...


Jake,
Well done. These hinges are a nice alternative to the machined side rail hinges for a really nice box providing they can be installed properly. Your template is the way to do that for all the folks wanting a classy hinge solution, but who find it difficult to figure out the jig. 
Roger


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

JakeBrain said:


> *QUADRANT HINGE INSTALLATION*
> 
> I spent a lot of time looking on the internet for a Jig or fixture to use to install a set of quadrant hinges. The quadrant hinge is a complicated-looking L-shaped hinge that is use in the jewelry boxes that I make. It helps to remember that a quadrant hinge is simply a butt hinge with integral lid stay or stop.The arms of the hinge extend along the sides of the lid and base of the box and the internal stop bar extends from and recesses into a mortise in the box wall and lid. The jewelry box lid is supported just past the 90 degree when open by the stop bar.
> 
> ...


great template idea. I see it works very well. thnx for posting


----------



## Randy63 (Jun 25, 2010)

JakeBrain said:


> *QUADRANT HINGE INSTALLATION*
> 
> I spent a lot of time looking on the internet for a Jig or fixture to use to install a set of quadrant hinges. The quadrant hinge is a complicated-looking L-shaped hinge that is use in the jewelry boxes that I make. It helps to remember that a quadrant hinge is simply a butt hinge with integral lid stay or stop.The arms of the hinge extend along the sides of the lid and base of the box and the internal stop bar extends from and recesses into a mortise in the box wall and lid. The jewelry box lid is supported just past the 90 degree when open by the stop bar.
> 
> ...


Terrific job with your jig! I too find that the quadrant hinges on jewelry boxes. I too searched and searched for installation jigs without much success. Brusso does have jigs for two sizes of hinges and at one time Beale had a jig that I understand worked pretty well but no longer offers. I have had the project of making a jig for the smaller more affordable quadrant hinges that are available from various sources. I think I may still fiddle around with a jig but in the meantaime I plan to make one of yours and use. Thanks a lot for sharing!


----------



## JakeBrain (Oct 26, 2010)

JakeBrain said:


> *QUADRANT HINGE INSTALLATION*
> 
> I spent a lot of time looking on the internet for a Jig or fixture to use to install a set of quadrant hinges. The quadrant hinge is a complicated-looking L-shaped hinge that is use in the jewelry boxes that I make. It helps to remember that a quadrant hinge is simply a butt hinge with integral lid stay or stop.The arms of the hinge extend along the sides of the lid and base of the box and the internal stop bar extends from and recesses into a mortise in the box wall and lid. The jewelry box lid is supported just past the 90 degree when open by the stop bar.
> 
> ...


Apparently Lee Valley is not supplying the #00D81.01 any more. Does any one know of another supply? Lee Valley was selling them for $2.80 a set.


----------



## ronniebo (Feb 7, 2011)

JakeBrain said:


> *QUADRANT HINGE INSTALLATION*
> 
> I spent a lot of time looking on the internet for a Jig or fixture to use to install a set of quadrant hinges. The quadrant hinge is a complicated-looking L-shaped hinge that is use in the jewelry boxes that I make. It helps to remember that a quadrant hinge is simply a butt hinge with integral lid stay or stop.The arms of the hinge extend along the sides of the lid and base of the box and the internal stop bar extends from and recesses into a mortise in the box wall and lid. The jewelry box lid is supported just past the 90 degree when open by the stop bar.
> 
> ...


A relatively new supplier of box hinges is Andrew Crawford of England UK.
Check out his web page. He is a box-maker extrordinaire and has started manufacturing these hinges with a patented hinge stop especially for boxes.
They are a little exy, but first grade quality at about 38quid a pair.
Ron in Hobart


----------



## Robsshop (Apr 3, 2010)

JakeBrain said:


> *QUADRANT HINGE INSTALLATION*
> 
> I spent a lot of time looking on the internet for a Jig or fixture to use to install a set of quadrant hinges. The quadrant hinge is a complicated-looking L-shaped hinge that is use in the jewelry boxes that I make. It helps to remember that a quadrant hinge is simply a butt hinge with integral lid stay or stop.The arms of the hinge extend along the sides of the lid and base of the box and the internal stop bar extends from and recesses into a mortise in the box wall and lid. The jewelry box lid is supported just past the 90 degree when open by the stop bar.
> 
> ...


Nice work and helpful solution, now in my favs ! Thanks !!


----------



## Bradford (Dec 8, 2007)

JakeBrain said:


> *QUADRANT HINGE INSTALLATION*
> 
> I spent a lot of time looking on the internet for a Jig or fixture to use to install a set of quadrant hinges. The quadrant hinge is a complicated-looking L-shaped hinge that is use in the jewelry boxes that I make. It helps to remember that a quadrant hinge is simply a butt hinge with integral lid stay or stop.The arms of the hinge extend along the sides of the lid and base of the box and the internal stop bar extends from and recesses into a mortise in the box wall and lid. The jewelry box lid is supported just past the 90 degree when open by the stop bar.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the best layout and instructions found *anywhere*.


----------



## rogger (Mar 16, 2012)

JakeBrain said:


> *QUADRANT HINGE INSTALLATION*
> 
> I spent a lot of time looking on the internet for a Jig or fixture to use to install a set of quadrant hinges. The quadrant hinge is a complicated-looking L-shaped hinge that is use in the jewelry boxes that I make. It helps to remember that a quadrant hinge is simply a butt hinge with integral lid stay or stop.The arms of the hinge extend along the sides of the lid and base of the box and the internal stop bar extends from and recesses into a mortise in the box wall and lid. The jewelry box lid is supported just past the 90 degree when open by the stop bar.
> 
> ...


Jake

I would like to receive a PDF copy of your great work on this template.
Thank you,
Rogger of Curitiba, Brasil


----------



## isu1977 (Jul 14, 2010)

JakeBrain said:


> *QUADRANT HINGE INSTALLATION*
> 
> I spent a lot of time looking on the internet for a Jig or fixture to use to install a set of quadrant hinges. The quadrant hinge is a complicated-looking L-shaped hinge that is use in the jewelry boxes that I make. It helps to remember that a quadrant hinge is simply a butt hinge with integral lid stay or stop.The arms of the hinge extend along the sides of the lid and base of the box and the internal stop bar extends from and recesses into a mortise in the box wall and lid. The jewelry box lid is supported just past the 90 degree when open by the stop bar.
> 
> ...


Jake
Nice idea, I would also like a .pdf of your template. I bought my hinges from Rockler. Also, I noticed in your picture of your box, the interior compartment. I am in the process of making my first jewelry box and if you wouldn't mind, could you share how you made the interior compartment?


----------



## volfan (Aug 4, 2012)

JakeBrain said:


> *QUADRANT HINGE INSTALLATION*
> 
> I spent a lot of time looking on the internet for a Jig or fixture to use to install a set of quadrant hinges. The quadrant hinge is a complicated-looking L-shaped hinge that is use in the jewelry boxes that I make. It helps to remember that a quadrant hinge is simply a butt hinge with integral lid stay or stop.The arms of the hinge extend along the sides of the lid and base of the box and the internal stop bar extends from and recesses into a mortise in the box wall and lid. The jewelry box lid is supported just past the 90 degree when open by the stop bar.
> 
> ...


Jake,

I would like to get the PDF version if it is still available.

Thanks,

Jerry - Smithville, TN


----------



## cgs1 (Feb 16, 2013)

JakeBrain said:


> *QUADRANT HINGE INSTALLATION*
> 
> I spent a lot of time looking on the internet for a Jig or fixture to use to install a set of quadrant hinges. The quadrant hinge is a complicated-looking L-shaped hinge that is use in the jewelry boxes that I make. It helps to remember that a quadrant hinge is simply a butt hinge with integral lid stay or stop.The arms of the hinge extend along the sides of the lid and base of the box and the internal stop bar extends from and recesses into a mortise in the box wall and lid. The jewelry box lid is supported just past the 90 degree when open by the stop bar.
> 
> ...


Great information. I've been struggling with getting an accurate installation.

Could you please send along the PDF?

Thank you!


----------



## newTim (Jul 11, 2008)

JakeBrain said:


> *QUADRANT HINGE INSTALLATION*
> 
> I spent a lot of time looking on the internet for a Jig or fixture to use to install a set of quadrant hinges. The quadrant hinge is a complicated-looking L-shaped hinge that is use in the jewelry boxes that I make. It helps to remember that a quadrant hinge is simply a butt hinge with integral lid stay or stop.The arms of the hinge extend along the sides of the lid and base of the box and the internal stop bar extends from and recesses into a mortise in the box wall and lid. The jewelry box lid is supported just past the 90 degree when open by the stop bar.
> 
> ...


I get it! Ingenious way to handle mirror images. Thanks Jake.


----------



## rzietlow (Jan 10, 2012)

JakeBrain said:


> *QUADRANT HINGE INSTALLATION*
> 
> I spent a lot of time looking on the internet for a Jig or fixture to use to install a set of quadrant hinges. The quadrant hinge is a complicated-looking L-shaped hinge that is use in the jewelry boxes that I make. It helps to remember that a quadrant hinge is simply a butt hinge with integral lid stay or stop.The arms of the hinge extend along the sides of the lid and base of the box and the internal stop bar extends from and recesses into a mortise in the box wall and lid. The jewelry box lid is supported just past the 90 degree when open by the stop bar.
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I was looking for! Thanks and could get a copy of the PDF


----------



## philk (Nov 24, 2013)

JakeBrain said:


> *QUADRANT HINGE INSTALLATION*
> 
> I spent a lot of time looking on the internet for a Jig or fixture to use to install a set of quadrant hinges. The quadrant hinge is a complicated-looking L-shaped hinge that is use in the jewelry boxes that I make. It helps to remember that a quadrant hinge is simply a butt hinge with integral lid stay or stop.The arms of the hinge extend along the sides of the lid and base of the box and the internal stop bar extends from and recesses into a mortise in the box wall and lid. The jewelry box lid is supported just past the 90 degree when open by the stop bar.
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks for posting, can you send the PDF. Thanks again.


----------



## mhutchison (Dec 20, 2013)

JakeBrain said:


> *QUADRANT HINGE INSTALLATION*
> 
> I spent a lot of time looking on the internet for a Jig or fixture to use to install a set of quadrant hinges. The quadrant hinge is a complicated-looking L-shaped hinge that is use in the jewelry boxes that I make. It helps to remember that a quadrant hinge is simply a butt hinge with integral lid stay or stop.The arms of the hinge extend along the sides of the lid and base of the box and the internal stop bar extends from and recesses into a mortise in the box wall and lid. The jewelry box lid is supported just past the 90 degree when open by the stop bar.
> 
> ...


Great Jig! Can you send me the PDF.


----------



## AlAmantea (Apr 22, 2014)

JakeBrain said:


> *QUADRANT HINGE INSTALLATION*
> 
> I spent a lot of time looking on the internet for a Jig or fixture to use to install a set of quadrant hinges. The quadrant hinge is a complicated-looking L-shaped hinge that is use in the jewelry boxes that I make. It helps to remember that a quadrant hinge is simply a butt hinge with integral lid stay or stop.The arms of the hinge extend along the sides of the lid and base of the box and the internal stop bar extends from and recesses into a mortise in the box wall and lid. The jewelry box lid is supported just past the 90 degree when open by the stop bar.
> 
> ...


I too would a pdf copy of this jig.


----------



## OleDL (Jun 17, 2014)

JakeBrain said:


> *QUADRANT HINGE INSTALLATION*
> 
> I spent a lot of time looking on the internet for a Jig or fixture to use to install a set of quadrant hinges. The quadrant hinge is a complicated-looking L-shaped hinge that is use in the jewelry boxes that I make. It helps to remember that a quadrant hinge is simply a butt hinge with integral lid stay or stop.The arms of the hinge extend along the sides of the lid and base of the box and the internal stop bar extends from and recesses into a mortise in the box wall and lid. The jewelry box lid is supported just past the 90 degree when open by the stop bar.
> 
> ...


Jake,
Thanks so much. I've been looking everywhere for something like this. Can I get you to send me the PDF? Thanks in advance.
-Luke


----------



## CTBlankenship (Feb 3, 2015)

JakeBrain said:


> *QUADRANT HINGE INSTALLATION*
> 
> I spent a lot of time looking on the internet for a Jig or fixture to use to install a set of quadrant hinges. The quadrant hinge is a complicated-looking L-shaped hinge that is use in the jewelry boxes that I make. It helps to remember that a quadrant hinge is simply a butt hinge with integral lid stay or stop.The arms of the hinge extend along the sides of the lid and base of the box and the internal stop bar extends from and recesses into a mortise in the box wall and lid. The jewelry box lid is supported just past the 90 degree when open by the stop bar.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Can I get a copy of that PDF document please?

This template looks like it just solved my last problem in the project I'm working on.

Thanks.


----------



## chriss777 (Mar 4, 2015)

JakeBrain said:


> *QUADRANT HINGE INSTALLATION*
> 
> I spent a lot of time looking on the internet for a Jig or fixture to use to install a set of quadrant hinges. The quadrant hinge is a complicated-looking L-shaped hinge that is use in the jewelry boxes that I make. It helps to remember that a quadrant hinge is simply a butt hinge with integral lid stay or stop.The arms of the hinge extend along the sides of the lid and base of the box and the internal stop bar extends from and recesses into a mortise in the box wall and lid. The jewelry box lid is supported just past the 90 degree when open by the stop bar.
> 
> ...


Hi, It's seams a genious template jig. I bought Lee valley 00D81.00 and there's no help for installation.
It's my first box project with quadrant hinges.

I would like to receive a PDF copy of your great work on this template.

Thank you,

Chriss


----------



## 5spot (Aug 14, 2015)

JakeBrain said:


> *QUADRANT HINGE INSTALLATION*
> 
> I spent a lot of time looking on the internet for a Jig or fixture to use to install a set of quadrant hinges. The quadrant hinge is a complicated-looking L-shaped hinge that is use in the jewelry boxes that I make. It helps to remember that a quadrant hinge is simply a butt hinge with integral lid stay or stop.The arms of the hinge extend along the sides of the lid and base of the box and the internal stop bar extends from and recesses into a mortise in the box wall and lid. The jewelry box lid is supported just past the 90 degree when open by the stop bar.
> 
> ...


May I have lease have the PDF for this. So grateful for the guidance!


----------



## abymyboy (Sep 9, 2015)

JakeBrain said:


> *QUADRANT HINGE INSTALLATION*
> 
> I spent a lot of time looking on the internet for a Jig or fixture to use to install a set of quadrant hinges. The quadrant hinge is a complicated-looking L-shaped hinge that is use in the jewelry boxes that I make. It helps to remember that a quadrant hinge is simply a butt hinge with integral lid stay or stop.The arms of the hinge extend along the sides of the lid and base of the box and the internal stop bar extends from and recesses into a mortise in the box wall and lid. The jewelry box lid is supported just past the 90 degree when open by the stop bar.
> 
> ...


Great job .Is the PDF still available if so I would be grateful for a copy.


----------



## dclark1943 (May 30, 2012)

JakeBrain said:


> *QUADRANT HINGE INSTALLATION*
> 
> I spent a lot of time looking on the internet for a Jig or fixture to use to install a set of quadrant hinges. The quadrant hinge is a complicated-looking L-shaped hinge that is use in the jewelry boxes that I make. It helps to remember that a quadrant hinge is simply a butt hinge with integral lid stay or stop.The arms of the hinge extend along the sides of the lid and base of the box and the internal stop bar extends from and recesses into a mortise in the box wall and lid. The jewelry box lid is supported just past the 90 degree when open by the stop bar.
> 
> ...


Really nice approach to the problem, I would appreciate it if you could forward me a copy of the PDF.
THANKS JAKE 
[email protected]


----------



## almontes5 (Oct 21, 2016)

JakeBrain said:


> *QUADRANT HINGE INSTALLATION*
> 
> I spent a lot of time looking on the internet for a Jig or fixture to use to install a set of quadrant hinges. The quadrant hinge is a complicated-looking L-shaped hinge that is use in the jewelry boxes that I make. It helps to remember that a quadrant hinge is simply a butt hinge with integral lid stay or stop.The arms of the hinge extend along the sides of the lid and base of the box and the internal stop bar extends from and recesses into a mortise in the box wall and lid. The jewelry box lid is supported just past the 90 degree when open by the stop bar.
> 
> ...


Great set of instructions! Any change I can get a copy of that PDF? [email protected] THANK YOU!


----------



## jimhamop (Feb 15, 2017)

JakeBrain said:


> *QUADRANT HINGE INSTALLATION*
> 
> I spent a lot of time looking on the internet for a Jig or fixture to use to install a set of quadrant hinges. The quadrant hinge is a complicated-looking L-shaped hinge that is use in the jewelry boxes that I make. It helps to remember that a quadrant hinge is simply a butt hinge with integral lid stay or stop.The arms of the hinge extend along the sides of the lid and base of the box and the internal stop bar extends from and recesses into a mortise in the box wall and lid. The jewelry box lid is supported just past the 90 degree when open by the stop bar.
> 
> ...


Hi Jake,
I have been trying to set up for quadrant hinge installation for quite some time now..
Your method looks very reliable and if possible could i get a copy of the PDF
Thanks


----------



## drywood (Sep 21, 2014)

JakeBrain said:


> *QUADRANT HINGE INSTALLATION*
> 
> I spent a lot of time looking on the internet for a Jig or fixture to use to install a set of quadrant hinges. The quadrant hinge is a complicated-looking L-shaped hinge that is use in the jewelry boxes that I make. It helps to remember that a quadrant hinge is simply a butt hinge with integral lid stay or stop.The arms of the hinge extend along the sides of the lid and base of the box and the internal stop bar extends from and recesses into a mortise in the box wall and lid. The jewelry box lid is supported just past the 90 degree when open by the stop bar.
> 
> ...


Hi Jake is it possible for me to get a PDF copy

Edward


----------



## LesH8210 (Dec 11, 2016)

JakeBrain said:


> *QUADRANT HINGE INSTALLATION*
> 
> I spent a lot of time looking on the internet for a Jig or fixture to use to install a set of quadrant hinges. The quadrant hinge is a complicated-looking L-shaped hinge that is use in the jewelry boxes that I make. It helps to remember that a quadrant hinge is simply a butt hinge with integral lid stay or stop.The arms of the hinge extend along the sides of the lid and base of the box and the internal stop bar extends from and recesses into a mortise in the box wall and lid. The jewelry box lid is supported just past the 90 degree when open by the stop bar.
> 
> ...


Many yearslater… is this pdf available or in a upload location somewhere? This isexactly what I need.

Thanks!


----------

